# Some New HID's



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Well took me long enough to get these but man what a difference. Sorry about crappy cell phone pic. Got them from ebay. True plug and play. easy install. Lets see how long they hold up.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

True plug and play form ebay? What kind are they?


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

From Burke Moto Pros. No splicing nothing. Mounted ballasts in front storage area under hood.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I love my 55w hids. Mine weren't plug and play though. The bulbs went rite in but I soldered the connecting wires. Did you get the hi/lo beams?


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

I did but the high beam is not hid it is like the high stock oem but with that said u do not need high beam


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmmm, my 55's are. But your right
As bright as they are you don't need them.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## fiarmin67 (Mar 16, 2010)

Im having a hard time finding them. What was the item description or number for them?


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Here ya go item number 110702081366


----------



## Cash (Mar 28, 2012)

Thom said:


> Here ya go item number 110702081366


Found them on eBay. It does not list years they'll fit. Y'all mentioned high low beam, wondering if they'll work on an 09 Rzr. 



I'm not lost! I'm exploring!


----------

